# Any ideas to stop dog from ripping grass out by the roots?



## kaykay (Apr 9, 2007)

My golden retreiver has a problem. When ever she is VERY EXCITED she cannot control her energy and rips the grass out of my back yard by the roots. We have scolded her and told her no..... She is almost 2 years old and I do not know how to make her stop doing this. She also does it when playing with toys in the back yard. She will "accidentally" bite the grass instead of the toy. Does anybody know how to stop this golden girl from being so naughty?


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

No offense intended, but are you certain she's not actually a sheep?


----------



## sammies4787 (Oct 7, 2008)

Hehe, I love dogs lol. Sometimes there is no way to deter complete and utter excitement but to be more excited than he is so he wonders what are you doing that's so much more fun and so much more exciting. So, you get way more excited than he is and just start associating that behavior with a different behavior that you like, such as fetch or chase or hide and seek. Lol, but that is really really funny that he likes to do that, lol, he's one of a kind that's for sure.


----------



## kaykay (Apr 9, 2007)

No..... she is not part sheep but I sometimes wonder. It is funny but so horrible on my lawn. When we play ball or frisbee, she will pull out the grass instead of picking up the toy.... (and no.... she sees very well) Was really hoping that someone knew of something that we could do to stop this really annoying behavior. She even does it when there is no one but the next door neighbors dogs to watch. Please, I would love any suggestions


----------



## kkcakes (Oct 9, 2008)

usually, dogs have a system.. like us, when we get excited we jump or scream or smile.. your dog just likes to rip up grass haha. so.. if you can see when she/he is about to do it, you can distract them. one thing that always gets a dog's attention is if you kneel down... it sounds stupid, but if they look at you and your standing up and the next second you arent.. there going to come over and investigate, it's in their nature. I'm no expert, but do anything you can to distract her/him, maybe your dog will finally just forget about the habit? 


hope i could help! =]


----------



## Hamilton (Dec 23, 2019)

kaykay said:


> No..... she is not part sheep but I sometimes wonder. It is funny but so horrible on my lawn. When we play ball or frisbee, she will pull out the grass instead of picking up the toy.... (and no.... she sees very well) Was really hoping that someone knew of something that we could do to stop this really annoying behavior. She even does it when there is no one but the next door neighbors dogs to watch. Please, I would love any suggestions


My dog does this too. She will rip the grass out sometimes and put it on top of the frisbee like she's trying to hide it with the grass


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

11 year old thread.


----------

